# Romancoke Pier



## shoreman (Sep 14, 2005)

I am heading out to Kent point on Saturday. I was wondering if anyone knew if the pier was rebuilt or not? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I don't believe so*

99.98 % sure it was not.


----------



## shoreman (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Talked to a bud of mine today who lives right down the street from it. 

He said that the pier is, if not finished, very nearly so. Said they've been working it hard lately.

Said they still have some ground grading and cleanup to do, but he thinks it'll open soon.  
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

do you know if they made any modifications from the old one? Will it have a 'T' or is it longer?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I don't know, but maybe somebody else does. 
Worse case, I can find out Monday.

Hey shag, you been over there lately?

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> Hey shag, you been over there lately?
> 
> .


Yeah, looks close to ready, but not open, locked gate and all. More pronounced "T" on this one, other was more of an "L" with a bone spur.

Length seems about the same, so need some distance on the casts for the deeper waters. Was always a decent crabbing pier though, so maybe that will be the same upon opening, or if too late next year.



















Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Nice pier,*

Just wish it was three times as long! .....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

3 times as long or more than 3 feet of water.  

Had heard they dredged a spot out years ago close to the pier for fishing, but has since filled in. Anybody own a dredge?  

Thanks for the picts Bob. 
.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah thanks for teh pics bob..

i loved that pier... i used to fish it all the time..... thanks again bob... although the rail now makes it look like casting will be a pain


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

No kidding...I didn't think they'd rebuild it.

Either way, it's on a big flat. You have to throw pretty far to hit the channel. Either way, nice to have another option than Matapeake.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

shagster, thanks for the pic and updating us.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Thanks Shag*

For the pic ...Man i love that pier..I have caught some of my biggest bay blues off that pier ..place is loaded w/ glass minnnows too. P.S. lets us know when they open the pier..I wonder if the fee is going to go up. I can see George asking for $7 now


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

How does that pier compare to Matapeake, and SPSP in the spring?

Nice to have another option to thin a few from other places.

Tiny


----------



## shoreman (Sep 14, 2005)

we went by this weekend just to check it out. It looks like the railing is low so it shouldn't be a problem. We fished the matapeake pier on Saturday, it was too hot, the fish weren't doing anything. we caught a dozen or so small spots. Then that night we went to the pier in havre de grace and caught a couple nice size cats.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I've already left an info about romancoke.. but here it is again... the rec&park said opening ceremony is sometime first week or first weekend of November.... Let me know how the pier is... give them a call for specific date of the ceremony. 
SPECIAL NOTICE: Pier is closed due to damage from Hurricane Isabel. Expected to reopen during Summer 2005.



Address: 9700 Romancoke Rd, Stevensville, MD 21666

Contact Phone: QAC Parks and Recreation 410-758-0835

Hours: Dawn to dusk.

Directions: Rt. 50/301 to South Rt. 8 (Romancoke Rd), Romancoke Pier is at the end of the road.

Pets: Not allowed 

Fee: $3.00 per person 
Description: The 600 foot lighted fishing pier provides access to the Eastern Bay. Permanent restrooms are available April through November for the convenience of patrons. Seasonal crabbing is popular at this facility.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Open dawn to dusk*

What good is the lighted pier if it is only open dawn to dusk?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't understand the need for lights there either, given the hours, but was a better pier for crabbing than fishing, yet have pulled some decent stripers from there in the past.

Probably not twenty four hour due to the proximity of the pier, homes on either side, and though not fishermen, was some times there where the "younger folks" of the Island spent time into the wee hours, partying and making lots of noise.

Not sure, but that said, crabbing was excellent there, for any crabbers interested.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

I think i copied and pasted an outdated info... It may be 24hrs.. try calling the number for detailed info..


----------

